# Airbase Ground Defence:  Ad Hoc is Not Good Enough



## Ex-SHAD (18 Mar 2010)

A great article for those interested in Airbase Ground Defense as it relates to the Canadian Air Force.  

http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/c...obocarlsen.doc.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Mar 2010)

Your link does not work for me - try: http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/csc/csc33/mds/thobocarlsen.doc


However, it is an interesting read, and a clear symptom of our larger problem:  No one in the military wants to resource the un-sexy parts of the job - or the parts that won't lead to post-military career options.


So, for example:  MPs are not available to deploy because they have to hand out traffic tickets in the PMQ patch.  (We actually have mPs now - small m, big P.  Why we don't get the policing function of MPs from, say, the RCMP is a mystery to me).   RMC offers an MBA program, even though the students end up working in public administration vice business administration.  LAVs are purchased without a thought for fitter variants or logistics vehicles on a common platform.  And airfield security is a sometime, someone*, somewhere will do it task.

(*but not me - I don't have the resources, so I'll keep it on the list as a capability we have, but don't know how we actually do it.)


----------

